# Beginners guide to car detailing



## Ben_lee (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi all,

I've recently become interesting in actually making an effort to make my car look clean, tidy and presentable. I normally use a bucket some wash+ wax, rise and let it dry. This normally leaves areas still slightly dirty and the car never looks really clean. I would be much appreciated if you could recommend some good products and methods to help me.

Thanks

Ben


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

welcome to the site Ben 
first things first, have a read of this.
then get yourself two buckets, a nice lambswool washmitt (or washpad, i use one of these and like it)
along with a nice shampoo - take your pick with this as theres alot to choose from
following a rinse, drying with one of these is a good way to pamper the paintwork and, imo they drink the water like no other drying towel ive tried. 
that would basically be your wash routeen sorted 
as with all detailing products, its personal preference as what you like, someone else might not..


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

If areas are still dirty it sounds like you're missing parts when you're washing?

Also, I wouldn't recommend just leaving the car to dry as it will leave water spots all over the car. A good drying towel is available from most detailing websites - I like the Serious Performance uber drying towell a lot!

As for products, it's personal preference - Having said that, Optimum and Poorboys are a couple of my favourites and they won't break the bank either.

Good luck :thumb:


----------



## Ben_lee (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks guys, any recommendations for cleaning windows as mine have always got marks on them, I have recently used some Screenies wipes, which are great for the inside but the outside I think needs something else. I also live by the sea during the day the car stands outside and gets clobbered by the sea salt, and it being an older car is there anything like polish or wax i could use to protect the paint. The trouble for me is that there is so much choice for detailing products I've no idea where to start . Thanks once again


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Try a few searches and just take time to browse in the relevant sections, there is a wealth of information not to mention various opinions on many products. Good luck and welcome to a very good forum :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

^^^^ agree 
as for glass cleaners, this is my current favourite:

http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,57,toView_794.html


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Thats a good price for 500ml is it easy to use, I seem to be hopeless with windows


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

uruk hai said:


> Thats a good price for 500ml is it easy to use, I seem to be hopeless with windows


easy to use IMO. I spray onto the glass and wipe over with one of these:

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/microfibre-cloths/sonus-ultimate-detailing-towels-pkg/2/prod_185.html

works well inside and outside although i only use it on the inside of the glass on my car as the outside of the glass is sealed and just gets a QD wipedown


----------



## Ben_lee (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks once again guys a real help(Y)


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

You'll never get an un-helpful post of Kev  :thumb:

AG Glass polish is good, and easy to use!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cheers Ollie


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

There are lots of good glass cleaner.
My personal favourite are
AG Fast glass. (nice easy to use and readily available)
Stoner Invisible glass. (streak free every time
And one not mentioned often
Espuma Crystal clean.

Spray on to glass wipe with a Good quality MF till clean and buff off with a second close nap MF.
Another common sense method it to do the outside in a different direction to the interior. This way you can see where any residue is left.
Gordon.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

is that the espuma green glass cleaner Gordon? planning to try it soon...


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Another common sense method it to do the outside in a different direction to the interior. This way you can see where any residue is left.

going to give that a try:thumb:.


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Or the most sensible thing is to leave this site right away and never return as you will soon find that you are looking forward to payday to buy more products, look out the window everyday in the hope the delivery man is walking to yoru front door with another box of goodies, realise that you cleaned the car yesterday but today it needs a QD wipedown as there is some dust on it, sit at traffic lights looking at cars next to you and seeing how many swirls they have on the car, looking at peoples alloys to see if they ahve cleaned behind there alloys etc etc etc this really is an addictive hobby!!!

But seriously, it doesnt have to be expensive, I have always enjoyed having a clean car and in the past generally just used a cheap bucket and some all in one wash and wax cheap shampoo stuff, washed it and dried it and that was it.

However now you can get some nice reasonably priced products that will care for your car and will last ages.

To get a basic wash kit you would need to be looking at around £40 to get kitted out.

One of the traders on here will be able to supply you with what is needed, but to keep costs down, get yourself a couple of cheap buckets from your local supermarket, some cheap microfibre cloths, you can usually get a packs of 3 or 4 for a quid, then just get some nice shampoo I currently use Megs Shampoo Plus good shampoo was expensive to buy initially but lasts ages, a nice polish like Autoglym SRP is a must, this will bring back teh shine to your paintwork and will mask any minor scratches, marks etc, plus get yoruself a tub of wax, these can be bought quite cheap, I am using Harly Wax at the moment but for around £10-12 you can get something that will be quite good, plus a nice drying towels, and a brush for your alloys, all this can be got for around the £40 mark.

As for windows I always use Autoglym Fast Glass, I find it an excellent product, spray on but NOT liberally, spread it with a nice MF and keep buffing it, done in seconds but makes windows smear free, and will give good beading on exterior windows, this has been on 100% extra free in various places recently, or Halfords often do a 2 for 1 on cleaning products, not sure they are at the moment, but will be soon enough.

Anyway, hope this helps slightly, but when you next do a wash, make sure you take a few pics, tell us the products you have used and between all of us here on DW we can help you get the right products for the finish you want to acheive.

Welcome to DW and enjoy yoru time here 

Regards James


----------



## Ben_lee (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks James, I will take some pics of the car once I've got some good weather to do it in. I've also got something wrong with the roof, lacquer or something I don't know, but will get a picture of it and put it on here to see if you guys can help. Thanks for all of your help in the mean time.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

there's several good guides on Polished Bliss's website that I used when I first started


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

just be prepared your credit card will take a battering :lol:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

AG Fast glass is quite good


----------

